# First new ones of the year.



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've been on. I haven't actually done anything since last spring but I had these cut out from last year and just finished them. They are all cedar w/0.032" wire through construction, between 5" and 6" long and coated w/etex. I have a couple smaller one ready for paint but who knows when I'll have time to get to them.

I still talk with cutemjack once in a while and have seen Evan a few times but haven't had time to do much with this new business taking up all my time. I didn't even get to go to the Butler fishing show this year and it's only 30 minutes from me! I guess you can't complain about having too much work in this economy. Hope everyone has a great fishing season.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice. I like the splatter patern on tha silver/black one.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott, Lures are looking good. I missed ya at the butler show. Give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all great looking lures, Scott. I like the profile too.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Love the colors, great job.

Rod


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. It's hard getting back into things when you've been off so long, lol. I was a little slow getting the etex on and ended up with a lump on the back of the purple one from it being to thick. I thought it would even out on the turner but it didn't. I might try to sand it out and put one more thin coat on to even it up but I don't know.

Mark, I was going to call you this past weekend to see if you wanted to hit it for a couple hours Sunday but my buddy called me Saturday and said the few places he stopped at were still froze up. I'll give you a call if it's looking better this weekend, I'm itching to try these ones out. They are similar profiles to the ones I made last year that I caught one on in January but I changed the lip angle a little to try to get them a bit deeper. It's tough weighting these smaller lures and keeping the action.


----------

